# Geo. H. Bishop back saw



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

I recently purchased a nice early Geo. Bishop & Co. back saw at a flea market and
I subsequently generated a web page that includes photos and reference resource links:

http://jp29.org/wwbishop01.htm

James


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to generate the web page. Darn nice looking saw…..


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you Gshepherd - it was a pleasure.

James


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice saw ,nice webpage, thanks.


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks exelectrician.

James


----------

